

Ask HN: Finding a designer partner for side projects - neiled

Hi,<p>Like many developers I've usually got a side project or two going, I get to do less development during my regular day-job and more management so I like keeping the programming side of my brain ticking over with various projects.<p>One of the problems that I have is that I'm definitely not artistic and struggle with the design of applications (graphically/ux etc.) - because of this I rarely get anything 'to market' as I'm generally unhappy with the way it looks/feels and lose interest.<p>Obviously I could spend my time improving my design skills, and they are definitely better than they were, but I don't enjoy the graphical aspects as much as the development. I could also outsource but that can get expensive and it's more difficult to experiment I feel.<p>I'm interested in finding a partner who wants to do the design/ux aspects of whichever side projects we like the sound of and (that <i>might</i> make us a little bit of revenue - I'm happy with a 50/50 revenue share).<p>At the moment I'm primarily interested in iOS applications but I have history of web-apps and windows applications.<p>I've asked around with the few designer friends I have but they're not really interested. I've also looked on builditwith.me but I'm not sure how active that site is at the moment (I didn't get a response from a couple of people that I messaged, but I'll persevere) so if anyone has any other sites that help match up spare-time developers/designers or other techniques for finding them I'd be interested. I've just moved to NYC and I know there's a great startup scene here so I'm going to have a browse at the meetups too, but I didn't particularly want to limit my searching to NYC just because that's where I am...<p>Obviously if anyone reading might be interested in partnering with someone for some iOS apps (or whatever gets us both excited) for a few hours a week (or as and when) then get in touch also!<p>Thanks for reading,
Neil
======
acketon
Hi Neil,

It's a tough thing sometimes to find partners. I think for me...and perhaps
other designers, is that to partner with someone and make that level of time
commitment requires a good bit of trust. The easiest way to develop that is
out of an existing work or social relationship. If you don't have that then I
would recommend hitting up some design meetups. You'd be surprised how many
designers have ideas for apps or startups and would love to connect with a
developer to work on their ideas as well. I'd also hit up designers on
dribbble.com, you might very well find someone that is interested in working
with you.

I think no matter where you find them....you have to be able to present your
idea and proposal well. In this question posted here you haven't really
mentioned much about what it is you want to build. You need to find someone
who not only will work with you on something...but will develop a passion for
it just as you have. But to do that you need to do a good job of selling it to
them. Show them why it is cool, innovative, and profitable. You'll be much
more likely to get a true partner vs someone just doing some mockups for the
hell of it.

Whatever you do...don't present it as an option to "build their portfolio" or
"gain experience." While that can be beneficial to some young designers....you
probably also don't want a very young designer that doesn't have the needed
experience to help you design and develop a viable product. Remember, a good
designer is going to do more than just make it look pretty. They are going to
be designing a brand, a tone, and a good user interface for the product. And a
great designer will be working hand in hand with you on the user experience,
marketing, and front end implementation. That sort of experience and expertise
would normally cost you good money...just as your development experience is
worth the money. So instead find a different way to frame it other than a
"portfolio piece" or the promise of future revenue or "future paid work."
There are too many of those kinds of project requests nagging designers all
the time. (not saying you are doing that) I get emails or calls like that
every week with people wanting their logo or website for free or a hundred
bucks.

So how do you propose it? Figure out what it is about the app that drives your
desire...chances are a designer can relate to that as well and perhaps might
share the passion. If it is going to make something easier for consumers or
disrupt an industry you will probably find others interested in doing that
same thing for the same reason as you.

Also, make sure you present your own skills, credentials and
accomplishments...just like you'll be looking at the portfolios and past work
of a designer when trying to find and screen a partner...they too need to see
what you are capable of. What apps have you created so far...as side projects
or for your day job? Show them why you are worth working with.

Good Luck!

~~~
neiled
Thanks for this reply, appreciated.

I think you're absolutely right that an in-person meetup would definitely help
build that level of trust; it's something I'll do as soon as possible.

I did, consciously, refrain from putting a link to the project I'm working on
now because I didn't want to limit this 'partnership' to one specific idea
(and to be honest I'm not sure the idea is really profitable at all, it's just
a good start->finish app for me to learn some iOS features at the moment) but
I do understand the need to be passionate about whatever it is that we’d both
be working on.

Thanks for the suggestions on how to present the parnership, I definitely am
not trying to get a 'freebie' from someone and I'll make sure that's clear
with whoever I speak to.

I'll have a think about how I can show a past 'portfolio' of some description
too, I really should update my personal website anyway and I can add links
etc. then.

Thanks again and best wishes to you.

